# Yellowstone And Tetons From Minnesota



## rerhart (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm planning my vacation to Yellowstone and Grand Tetons in June/July 2008. I plan to stay a few days in the Grant campground in Yellowstone and was looking at also staying in the Colter Bay Village....Either reserve one at the RV Park or take a chance on the campground.

Questions:

1. Does anyone think I'll have any trouble towing my 21RS from Minnesota with my 2005 Durango through the passes?

2. Has anyone been to the Colter Bay Village? I'm not sure whether to reserve a site at RV Park and get full hookups, but no campfires...or to take a chance on first-com-first-serve campground with larger sites and campfire rings??

....Or skip the camper and reserve a Colter Bay cabin??

I will be with my wife, 12 year old daughter and 11 year old son.

Thanks!


----------



## TN Campers (Jan 31, 2005)

Rerhart,

My family took that trip in June 2005 and was the main reason we bought our Outback. My kids were 12 and 10 at the time, and it worked out great for us. It took us 4 hard days of traveling to get from Knoxville to the Tetons (our Suburban didn't have any trouble with our 23RS). We stayed there a few days, then moved north into Yellowstone. We had reservations at Colter Bay, but after seeing it we decided to dry camp at the other park campgrounds (we used Madison, Canyon, and Pebble Creek). Because we only stayed a couple of nights in any campground, dry camping wasn't a problem. Since we took the trip in early June, crowds were not a problem, and we didn't have any trouble getting sites within the park.

I would love to make that trip again, and if Yellowstone was closer to us, we would. I hope you end up going and making some great memories like we did.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi rerhart,

The Tetons and Yellowstone are great places to Outback! There is some pretty good information about the area, and Colter Bay Campground in this current thread.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

That's the trip I want to make this summer as well.
We are debating between Yellostone and Tetons or heading north into Canada.

Grand Tetons Camping


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We'll be out there at a similar time. Madison and Grant Campgrounds. We're winging it in Tetons as it sounded like there would be plenty of spots. Can't help a lot on the TV work. I'm sure I'll be going slowly over some of the passes, but that let's me see the scenery better.









I think the Ford guide is subtract 100 lbs of towing capacity for every 1000 ft of elevation. At that rate, subtract 700 lbs off your towing capacity and if you are under that, the truck should technically be able to handle it...


----------



## rerhart (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey, thanks everyone.

Has anyone driven to Yellowstone from Minnesota? AAA recommends driving I94 through ND and Montana, past Billings, then South on 89 to the north entrance of Yellowstone. I originally thought of taking I90....but looks like there may be less mountain passes taking 94....Any thoughts?

Also, I've seen reviews on tripadvisor on Colter Bay say that at the RV Park, the sewer inlets are "old style" and at a 90 degree angle....Do I need anything specific to connect to those? I've only dry-camped, then dumped, mostly at MN state parks, so connecting to sewer would be new to me either way. All I have is the standard flex tube.

Any recommended campgrounds within Yellowstone? I was thinking on stayig there for a couple days before heading to Colter Bay...but not sure where "best" sites/things are Yellowstone....unless it's ALL best!

Thnaks!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rerhart said:


> ...
> Has anyone driven to Yellowstone from Minnesota? AAA recommends driving I94 through ND and Montana, past Billings, then South on 89 to the north entrance of Yellowstone. I originally thought of taking I90....but looks like there may be less mountain passes taking 94....Any thoughts?


Take I-90 one direction so you can stop at Mt. Rushmore/Badlands/Wall Drug







. 
Rushmore does their fireworks on July 3rd.









Years ago, on I94 we stopped at Teddy Roosevelt NP in ND. I'm planning a brief stop there on our trip (just a long overnight stop) this year to see if it is nice like I remembered.
Good luck with the planning.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've done it from Minnesota.
Best/Easiest way is across ND through MT on I94/I90 to US89 to drop into the North Entrance. Least mountain passes.
Most scenic: I94/I90/310/212 (over Bear Tooth Pass). Spectacular! (It's a tough tow up that pass, however. Make sure truck is up to it)
Also Nice: Across WY into the East Entrance. (over Bighorn Mts)

Favorite Campground in park: Canyon Campground.

Tetons are great too. Stayed at Colter Bay Campground, and found it to be very nice.

Note to Nathan: Teddy Roosevelt NP is very cool. Stop over in Medora, ND and catch the famous Western Musical! WAYY COOOOL!
Medora Attractions!
I hear that Pitchfork Fondue is second to none!

*Theodore Roosevelt National Park*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> *Theodore Roosevelt National Park*


Is that a picture from the campground of just the side of the road?


----------



## rerhart (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice replies, thanks.
As of now, I am staying at Colter Bay RV Park the 3rd week of June, then off to Yellowstone.
I tried to reserve at Canyon and they said no site is big enough for my Durango and 21RS(opened). All sites are 40' max. Grant was booked also for that size. I reserved at Fishing Bridge for now but would like to find a campsite with firepit/picnic table, etc....not a big deal though since I think we'll be gone each day.

Do you think I can tell them my camper is 22' (as opposed to 26' opened) to get into a site at Canyon? ..Or will they notice when I arrive and not let me stay there?


----------



## rerhart (Jun 5, 2006)

I think I am set....3rd week of June at Colter Bay RV Park for 6 nights, then up to Madison Campground in Yellowstone the next week.

I plan to stop in Glendive MT on the way out, and Dickinson, ND on the way back.

We've been to the Black Hills a few times, so I won't miss that.

Can't wait to go!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

NDJollyMon said:


> I've done it from Minnesota.
> Best/Easiest way is across ND through MT on I94/I90 to US89 to drop into the North Entrance. Least mountain passes.
> Most scenic: I94/I90/310/212 (over Bear Tooth Pass). Spectacular! (It's a tough tow up that pass, however. Make sure truck is up to it)
> Also Nice: Across WY into the East Entrance. (over Bighorn Mts)
> ...


Thanks! That means my memory hasn't failed me..... yet









BTW, I'm in for the Beartooth Pass!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think we stayed at the KOA in Miles City once.

More Suggestions:
Custer Battlefield (The Battle of Little Bighorn) near Billings, MT is a great spot to see some history of the American West.
You can stand right on the hill were Custer took his last stand...and see the grave markers where they fell. A beautiful Cemetery and Museum are there too. I call it...a MUST SEE stopover...it' s not far off your interstate route.

Just West of Dickinson, ND is the town of Belfield. The Trappers Kettle is a very good, and unique stop for some chow. (great food)

Make sure to stop at Teddy Roosevelt NP for a look. There is a lookout right off the interstate where you can look out over The Painted Canyon. There are buffalo, pronghorn, and mountain goats roaming around out there...and it's beautiful. No park pass needed to see this either...and it can be a quick stop if you like. Keep your eye out for wildlife just off either side of this stretch of the interstate. You can spot all sorts of critters large and small. Mountain Lions are sometimes spotted as well.

In Dickinson, there is a cool Dinosaur Museum. Many a dino's roamed this area back in the day. There are huge oil deposits, and bones being dug up all the time.

Just 7 miles south of Mandan, ND is Fort Abraham Lincoln. In 1876 Lt. Colonel George Armstrong Custer would take the Army from here into the valley of the Little Big Horn, to force Indians back to their reservations. Outnumbered, outgunned, and out-maneuvered, 260 cavalry troopers would not return to Fort Abraham Lincoln, including George.
The Custer House is also here and it gives tours. The house itself is really cool, and the guides play like it's 1876. If you stop at the Little Bighorn Battlefield...you gotta stop here and see this!

North of Bismarck, ND is where the Lewis & Clark Interp Center is located. Washburn, ND (Fort Mandan) is where the Lewis & Clark Expedition stayed the winter 1804-05, and met Sakakawea.

In Fargo, stop in for some sporting goods (or a ride on the huge indoor ferris wheel, or try your skill at the indoor shooting range) at the World's Largest All Sport Store...Scheel's All Sports. (it's cool!)


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Y'all can take this with several blocks of salt - but - as someone who has been traipsing around Yellowstone for over thirty years, and have worked and lived there, here's my comments.

"Unfortunately - and this is true of all the campgrounds in the Tetons or Yellowstone - there are no campfires allowed. When you see some of the still visible devastation from the big fire in Yellowstone a few years back, you can certainly understand why."

Not necessarily so. Fire restrictions depend on conditions at the time. We were in Yellowstone twice last summer, and there were no fire restrictions in Madison CG or Indian Creek CG either time. Oh, and time does fly. Those fires a few years ago - were twenty years ago!

"All the dry campgrounds in both parks are first come, first served."

The only CG with hookups in Yellowstone is Fishing Bridge RV Park. All the other CG's are no hookups, though water is available at all. The CG's run by Xanterra are all reserving campgrounds. The ones run by the park service, the smaller ones, are first-come. In Yellowstone, looky here for CG info:

http://www.nps.gov/yell/planyourvisit/camp...yellowstone.htm

"Do you think I can tell them my camper is 22' (as opposed to 26' opened) to get into a site at Canyon? ..Or will they notice when I arrive and not let me stay there?"

Tell'em anything you want. Most of the Xanterra folks don't seem to be RV'ers, and frankly weren't much help. Many sites are length limited by logs or rocks, and your rear bed slide will be fine. There is room for your rig at Grant, Madison, Slough Creek, Pebble Creek, and others. Unlike Doug, I'm not fond of Canyon. It's a great location, but the majority of the CG is on a hillside, and at least for me, awkward. Also, there is no dump station there, for a CG with over what? 300 or 400 sites... Dump stations are at Grant (a sorta secret second one is behind the service station), Madison, Mammoth, Bridge Bay, and I think that's all.
Incidentally, many sites have been intentionally and unnecessarily shortened by rocks and logs, and I cannot for the life of me figure out why. It's as if they are telling us that the CG designs from the 1920's are just fine, thank you, and if you aren't in a tent, or a popup at the most, then phooey on you.
Our strategy is to book one night, or stay outside the park and hit the gate early then beat feet to our favorite CG, Indian Creek. I shouldn't give this up, but site 35 is the kitty kat's jammies. Just have them lead you in backwards so your door is toward the firepit, and not the CG road. We got lucky twice last year and got it both trips.

"BTW, I'm in for the Beartooth Pass!!!"

I put about 25K a year on, 60% with the rig. There is no way in perdition I would do Beartooth Pass with a trailer on. You'll probably live through it, if you don't break your steering wheel off, but will your wife and kids ever forgive you?

Sluggo


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sluggo54 said:


> "BTW, I'm in for the Beartooth Pass!!!"
> 
> I put about 25K a year on, 60% with the rig. There is no way in perdition I would do Beartooth Pass with a trailer on. You'll probably live through it, if you don't break your steering wheel off, but will your wife and kids ever forgive you?
> 
> Sluggo


Thanks for the tips and the warning. It's been duely noted and we'll be careful. I'm also seriously considering a TV upgrade prior to the trip.








I've been through the Beartooth highway before, but it has been years since the last time through there. Yes it was towing, but arguably a smaller trailer. Regardless, there's nothing like camping in those NFS campgrounds along the road and I want to share that with the family.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Nathan said:


> "BTW, I'm in for the Beartooth Pass!!!"
> 
> I put about 25K a year on, 60% with the rig. There is no way in perdition I would do Beartooth Pass with a trailer on. You'll probably live through it, if you don't break your steering wheel off, but will your wife and kids ever forgive you?
> 
> Sluggo


Thanks for the tips and the warning. It's been duely noted and we'll be careful. I'm also seriously considering a TV upgrade prior to the trip.








I've been through the Beartooth highway before, but it has been years since the last time through there. Yes it was towing, but arguably a smaller trailer. Regardless, there's nothing like camping in those NFS campgrounds along the road and I want to share that with the family.
[/quote]

Yup, it's mighty purty country, and those little FS CG's are very nice. I last towed it with a jeep and a popup. I just wouldn't want to do it with a larger rig, esp a TT as opposed to a 5'er. Personal preference.
I towed Sunlight Basin last summer (212 and 296). Care required, but not white knuckle. Sunlight Basin is one of the prettier places on this planet.

Sluggo

On edit, there is another gaggle of those FS CG's between Buffalo Bill SP (WY) and the east entrance to Yellowstone. Very nice, and usually uncrowded. Buffalo Bill is gorgeous. Like all WY state parks, it is no hookups, generators allowed. Bargain of the year if you are out there long enough is the WY state park/historic site annual pass ($40) and camping pass ($60). Prices are for non-residents.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I gotta admit...
The 2 times I towed a trailer through the Beartooth Pass...they weren't with the OUTBACK.
One was a pop up camper, the other a twenty foot Casita. Neither one was really a problem for me.

Another reason I prolly liked Canyon Campground...I was in a pop-up...and there was plenty of space, and no need to dump at a station.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

One site no one has yet mentioned is Devil's Tower NP just west of the Black Hills of South Dakota in Wyoming. Think "Close Encounters of the Third Kind". And then there's the Corn Palace in Mitchell, SD - unusual - plus one of my favorites in Mitchell - Cabela's!

I grew up in South Dakota, and even worked one summer in Yellowstone (where I met my wife!). I'd highly recommend traveling out one way and back the other. So you can head west via North Dakota and Montana, and return east via Wyoming and South Dakota. As people have mentioned previously, there are some great things to see on both routes. Whichever way you go, it will be one of the most memorable vacations you'll ever take!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

ray's got an excellent idea. I've done both ways. South Dakota has some of the most touristy things ever!
Don't forget Mt. Rushmore, Black Hills, Crazy Horse, Deadwood, Caves, Badlands, Wall Drug, Corn Palace, Reptile Gardens, Flintstone Land, Bear Country...


----------

